# Old tools



## Twistedcowboy (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm in Cody Wyoming this week to attend the opening of an exhibit honoring my wife's in me at the Buffalo Bill Museum. While here we visiting a town consisting of old buildings from the 1800's. It had a carpenter's shop where I took these to photos. The first appears to be some kind of drill press. The second is, well you be the judge.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe the purpose of the tool in the first picture was probably intended for mortising, perhaps through mortising of door stiles. There is so much glare in the second picture I can't tell what it might be. Couldn't you turn the sun off long enough for the picture. :laughing:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Those are indeed unusual devices. IMO the second picture could be a shoe/boot repair stand, possibly to replace heels. The operator would sit on the round seat, feet on the bottom cross piece, place the device inside the shoe, and tighten to hold the shoe, then tack the heels in place. Thanks for sharing. Be safe.


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

The second tool looks very similar to what Gilligan used to power the radio.....


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

My guess is these tools were saddle making. 
Tools to punch holes through tough leather and maybe even cut leather with pedal power?


----------



## OkSixPack (Mar 24, 2015)

Those are definitely whatcha-ma-call-its used to fix doohickeys. Everybody knows that....:yes:
Jim


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

Ye left the thingamabob out...


----------



## OkSixPack (Mar 24, 2015)

igster said:


> Ye left the thingamabob out...


 Didn't want to hog all the right answers:no:!
But I really wouldn't have thought of them being used for saddle making.
Jim


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

The first one looks like a drill to make the spoke holes for wagon wheels. The second one looks like a foot powered sander/ router. I can barely make a straight line standing still... Imagine trying to power the thing while you shape it.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's a better picture of the second tool. Forgot I had it.


----------

